# D750 Successor Wishlist



## Solarflare (Jan 8, 2016)

If you care at all about that, what do you want from the D750 successor ?


I myself:

- Price: I guess my personal limit would be about 4k€, above that is my cutoff.

- Size/Weight: Frankly, if I can get larger AF area and a silent shutter for that, I want to go back to the D600 size.

- Sensor: Well Thom Hogan is wrong, the resolution needed for "perfect" 4K would be 45 Megapixel (8192 * 5462 = 44,744,704), not just 33 Megapixel. Though I guess many will be perfectly happy with UHD (4K: 4096x2160 at 24 Hz, UHD: 3840x2160 at 60 Hz) already. Personally I much rather would want 12 or 16 Megapixel, excellent pixel quality including good color at low ISO and excellent reserves in high ISO, and high fps instead. Native ISO 100k would be perfectly sufficient, I dont need any of the expanded modes after that. But oh well, realistically I expect native 25k and expanded 100k this time around, and again 24 Megapixel. I guess thats fine.

- New D5/D500 Autofocus: Why yes, I would like to live on the bleeding edge of Nikons autofocus system. Especially the larger AF area gives me a huge WANNA HAVE WANNA HAVE reaction. I dont mind so much that its mostly left/right (in the standard landscape orientation): thats understandable given the technical limitations, and I mostly miss the space in portrait orientation, anyway.

- Ergonomics: Pretty pretty please get rid of the completely idiotic policy to enable the monitor when one changes ISO !!! Who even came up with this silliness ? Seriously ! Oh, and a separate AF-ON Button would be nice. And give us at least one more U mode. And make U modes save everything, just like Canon does since ages; for example I would like to be able to configure U1 to video at 1080p, U2 to video at 720p, U3 for sports, as quick selects to react to a situation.

- Touchscreen: One of the biggest issues I have with the D750 is that Lifeview is really useful, especially for focusing in low light or when I use the tilting screen, but choosing the AF point is hella slow. A touchscreen would be really, really helpful there.

- Fully articulated flipscreen instead of just an up-down tiltscreen: despite careful handling, my D750 screen already has minimal scratches. My D5100 was perfect until the end. So yes, I want a full flipscreen again. Also the effect would be that many controls move to the right side, which makes them easier accessible.

- Shutter: silent, more silent, completely silent. Give me a silent shutter in the first place, electronic first curtain, and fully electronic in mirror up mode (just like D5). Thanks a lot !

- Video: Nikon is so far behind a GH4 its just not funny. I wont hold my breath there for good video from Nikon. They'd need focus peaking, full readout, 10 bit recording, ... fortunately I'm not into video that much in the first place.

- Memory cards: Again 2 of same type, with backup mode. I would like SD with UHS-II support.

- Build: No wishes there.


----------



## 407370 (Jan 8, 2016)

My bugbear is fully articulated screens. I never take pics at eye level so a tilting screen is fundamental to how I work.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 8, 2016)

Considering the D750 came out only a year ago and unless Nikon will come out with a D700 replacement I dont see a D750 replacement any time soon but just for fun what would I like to change in the D750 replacement ?

Sensor

Around 28MP
Better low light performance

Auto Focus
The D5 159 AF system please, pretty please with cream and sugar on top

Dont need much more, dont need fully articulated screen or touch screen (even though it will be nice but I will probably not use it)
ISO button ?
Well 99% of the time my D750 is in suto ISO so its not a problem anyways.

Yeap just give me an even better low light, even better AF system and just a weee bit more resolution thats all I would like.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 8, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> - Size/Weight: Frankly, if I can get larger AF area and a silent shutter for that, I want to go back to the D600 size.



So you want a slightly larger and heavier camera?

D750: 750g. 141 x 113 x 78 mm

D6x0 : 760g. 141 x 113 x 82 mm


----------



## gsgary (Jan 8, 2016)

This thread is ridiculous


----------



## Dave442 (Jan 8, 2016)

AF-ON, no U, no scene modes, ISO button as on D5, updated AF… oh wait, that's the D700 replacement. 

It does seem strange that the rear screen has to light up on the D750 every time ISO is changed. That would be like turning on my cell phone at the movie theater for some places I go.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 8, 2016)

Dear Nikon Users,

Enable EASY ISO.

Love, Braineack


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 8, 2016)

Braineack said:


> Enable EASY ISO.


 Thanks, but thats pretty pointless, because

(a) first thing I always have to do is disable Auto-ISO, and that requires pressing the ISO button (rather the reprogrammed MOVIE button, actually) either way, which then lights up the monitor either way

(b) most of the time I want set the ISO explicitly when in I'm M mode, which doesnt allow this special functionality anymore, anyway.

Also I think Easy ISO adds more confusion, too.


----------



## PaulWog (Jan 8, 2016)

My ideal camera right now? It would be the d750 with a lot of what was already mentioned, but here is my list:

Built in sensor vibration reduction

Even better af (I do experience single servo focusing properly, but there is a quarter second delay where if I recompose quickly after acquiring focus the camera will refocus again... Annoying). Autofocus can always get smarter in lots of ways.

Bigger shutter life.

Touchscreen.

Better interface with more built in capabilities. I like that my camera is a tool that I do what I want with, but if apps could load to my camera like on a smartphone there could be some expanded ease of use and possibilities.

4K and 240fps or even better slow motion would be really nice.

I'm not a fan of the mushy angled arrow control pad on the camera. I still wish they could put a skinny wheel like canon, or a more satisfying control pad.

ISO performance improvements are always wanted.

Mirrorless size is a big one.

I want to be able to customize automatic settings with some if then else statements. Easy iso doesn't suit me, but it could with some modifications.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 8, 2016)

PaulWog said:


> Built in sensor vibration reduction


Oh, oh yes, I will have one of those please and thank you


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 9, 2016)

PaulWog said:


> Even better af (I do experience single servo focusing properly, but there is a quarter second delay where if I recompose quickly after acquiring focus the camera will refocus again... Annoying). Autofocus can always get smarter in lots of ways.


That's what the AF-LOCK button is for


----------



## PaulWog (Jan 9, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> PaulWog said:
> 
> 
> > Even better af (I do experience single servo focusing properly, but there is a quarter second delay where if I recompose quickly after acquiring focus the camera will refocus again... Annoying). Autofocus can always get smarter in lots of ways.
> ...



Not really. Let's say I am taking a portrait shot. I focus on the subject's eye. The camera has already acquired focus and locked on. I am still half-pressing the shutter, and I am on AF-S. I go to recompose slightly, keeping the shutter half pressed still, and if I do this too quickly the camera will sometimes try to refocus even though it's on AF-S.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't have the d750
but according to the manual on page 129-130 (I do want to buy it, so I've read the entire manual before lol )
in AF-S and a half release, after the focus indicator, you should be able to recompose.
otherwise with the Focus Lock button to recompose

I used to do half-presses until I found myself slightly lifting the button.  Now I do half-presses PLUS the focus lock button to maintain the focus lock.  But I tested and watched carefully and the problem was me, and the AF Lock corrected slight finger movement.  LOL   At that time I also did not have the grip, so when I shifted the camera my finger would move slightly on the release button.  Now it's just habit to use the AF Lock.

If yours is not acting correctly the AF Lock would correct the situation, or should.


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 9, 2016)

PaulWog said:


> My ideal camera right now?


 Actually just what Nikon would have to improve to make you buy the direct succcessor of the D750.

My ideal camera would be a mirrorless with an as good AF as a DSLR ... the technology is there (Panasonic Advanced Contrast AF, Canon Dualpixel Technology) but not in a single (and competent) hand.

But its really not that important anymore, I'm fine with DSLRs.





PaulWog said:


> Built in sensor vibration reduction


 Agreed, but I think before Nikon integrates that one everybody who wants it has long ago switched to Pentax or Mirrorless. Same with Canon. My current theory about that is they simply think you should use a monopod instead.





PaulWog said:


> Even better af (I do experience single servo focusing properly, but there is a quarter second delay where if I recompose quickly after acquiring focus the camera will refocus again... Annoying). Autofocus can always get smarter in lots of ways.


 Perfectly possible. My D750 is locked into AF-C, I dont use anything else, ever. And I never recompose, because thats the devil.





PaulWog said:


> Better interface with more built in capabilities. I like that my camera is a tool that I do what I want with, but if apps could load to my camera like on a smartphone there could be some expanded ease of use and possibilities.


 *OH NO YOU DONT !!!*

This is a major security concern. Just because something is possible doesnt mean its a good idea. If we introduce internet connectivity and external code download in every of our devices, they all can be hacked at any time. Thats why I want my cameras to be cameras, thank you very much, and not another smartphone. All tasks that are meaningful on a camera should be offered by the firmware already. Apps, on the other hand, are signs that the firmware apparently lacks in functionality, and should be unnecessary.

Or, the long version:

I'm a programmer, but the moment they make my camera a smartphone I'll switch companies. Well, or buy old cameras, that will probably work well with Nikon for at least another decade.

I have no link, but a while ago they apparently HACKED A DRIVING CAR. They could have crashed it etc. Okay, worst they can do with a camera is certainly not threatening my life. They could spy on me, disable the camera and steal my pictures. So its not as awful as death or a serious injury. Still very highly undesireable, though. And an completely unnecessary risk.

Thats why I dont want my electronic devices to be visible in the internet. The moment you have an internet connection, you can and WILL be hacked. Its just a question of time and motivation.

I want a WiFi connection to the smartphone or notebook etc (but not the internet directly) that allows me to remote control the camera and to download or automatically backup images.

BUT NO APPS. I'm fine with them on a Smartphone or Notebook etc, thats what they are there for. But all executable code on the camera should be the firmware and nothing else.

Oh, and while we're on that: I also dont want GPS because I KNOW WHERE I HAVE BEEN and besides, it drains a lot of current.





PaulWog said:


> 4K and 240fps or even better slow motion would be really nice.


 Right.

Right now I would love to see Nikon use the full frame of the sensor, first (both D5 and D500 crop in 4K mode). With no line skipping either.

And then give us basic videographic features like focus peaking and zebras.

And 10 bit recording, at least on the HDMI port.

And true 4k (4096x2160 at 24 Hz), not just UHD (3840x2160 at 30/60 Hz).

And give us a special edition that allows more than 30 min of recording time (or even just 3 min on the D5 with 4k, apparently?).

Lets face it: Nikon is currently in no hurry to turn their DSLR into good videographic cameras. Its even weirder thanks to the fact that for great video cameras, you really have to go to the competition (Canon, Panasonic, Red etc) anyway, so Nikon wouldnt actually lose anything by making great video DSLRs (which Canon doesnt do either, but they have a reason).





PaulWog said:


> Mirrorless size is a big one.


 Well, then please get a mirrorless.

How compact you can get with a DSLR is very limited. These cameras are PACKED with internal stuff. For example the AF system alone requires a lot of space.

I guess Nikon can at some point leave the AF system out and instead use sensor based AF, but that will at least still take a while (I have no timeframe for that).





PaulWog said:


> I want to be able to customize automatic settings with some if then else statements. Easy iso doesn't suit me, but it could with some modifications.


 They could give us a simple programming language to implement our own scene modi, instead of having to rely on predefined ones that are completely undocumented in their actual, precise functionality.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 9, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > Enable EASY ISO.
> ...



is it really that hard to push the zoom out button on the right corner and turn the thumbwheel?

does the rear screen really light up when you do that?


----------



## 3Dogs (Jan 9, 2016)

I thought for sure they would release a d750 with no AA filter after a year of sales with one on.  Probably minimal re-tooling needed and probably primarily software changes to do so (just my guess).    Very odd to me that it had one to begin with, when they appeared to be heading in the direction of not having one.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 9, 2016)

I will take the "Canadian" slant on the D750's successor. The D750's successor should have the D810's sensor system, the firing rate of the D5, the buffer of the D500, take XQD,CF, and also SD card memory (meaning triple card slots), shoot native 4K video for up to one hour, come with* a totally FREE *external battery grip with a full set of external controls on the grip. Batteries will last for 6,000 frames per charge/two hours of HD video filming, and weigh a mere five ounces.The D750's successor model ought to have full outputs for video and microphone hook-up, built-in GPS tagging, built in Wi-Fi and bluetooth setup, built-in FTP hardware with user-adjustable software, a pop-up flash with a Guide Number of 160 in Feet at ISO 100, and be priced in a locked relationship to the refurbished price of the old, 16-MP Nikon D7000, in Canadian dollars, ergo, around $500 loonies at introduction, dropping to $199 at end of life. Or less. Oh...and an *Upload to Facebook/Upload to Instagram* button, right on the back of the camera body.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 9, 2016)

Derrel said:


> I will take the "Canadian" slant on the D750's successor. The D750's successor should have the D810's sensor system, the firing rate of the D5, the buffer of the D500, take XQD,CF, and also SD card memory (meaning triple card slots), shoot native 4K video for up to one hour, come with* a totally FREE *external battery grip with a full set of external controls on the grip. Batteries will last for 6,000 frames per charge/two hours of HD video filming, and weigh a mere five ounces.The D750's successor model ought to have full outputs for video and microphone hook-up, built-in GPS tagging, built in Wi-Fi and bluetooth setup, built-in FTP hardware with user-adjustable software, a pop-up flash with a Guide Number of 160 in Feet at ISO 100, and be priced in a locked relationship to the refurbished price of the old, 16-MP Nikon D7000, in Canadian dollars, ergo, around $500 loonies at introduction, dropping to $199 at end of life. Or less. Oh...and an *Upload to Facebook/Upload to Instagram* button, right on the back of the camera body.


That's just Loonie
or 500 Loonie's


you forgot that it MUST fit in your pocket with a 14-600mm/1.4  lens attached.


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 11, 2016)

Braineack said:


> is it really that hard to push the zoom out button on the right corner and turn the thumbwheel?
> 
> does the rear screen really light up when you do that?


 Err ... what "Zoom Out Button" ?!?!

Do you know something I dont know ?

I use the movie button (reprogrammed to ISO when not in movie mode) and front wheel. And yes, the monitor lights up this way.





Derrel said:


> I will take the "Canadian" slant on the D750's successor. The D750's successor should have the D810's sensor system, the firing rate of the D5, the buffer of the D500, take XQD,CF, and also SD card memory (meaning triple card slots), shoot native 4K video for up to one hour, come with* a totally FREE *external battery grip with a full set of external controls on the grip. Batteries will last for 6,000 frames per charge/two hours of HD video filming, and weigh a mere five ounces. [...]


 Hmm.

Actually, for a parody, this is especially clumsy.

Though I wouldnt complain about base ISO 64 (or even less) at all, I dont want more Megapixels (I pointed out 12 would be enough, I rather want better pixels than more pixels) or lose the superior High ISO performance of the D750 over the D810, I dont care about fps (5 are enough for most needs, and when they arent, 12 is only a gradual change), I dont care about buffer (dont remember ever having to wait for the D750 - or the D600, in that respect, except when I shot sports), I dont want XQD or CF cards (besides, SD UHS-II is AFAIK currently faster) and I certainly dont want to lose the dual card slot, well 4k would actually be great but I want NO DAMN VIDEO RECORDING TIME LIMIT DAMMIT AT ALL (its stupid), and I dont use external battery grips, I would never complain about more battery life but I havent demanded that one either, and I already pointed out I would prefer a larger (and thus also heavier) camera body if I could get a larger AF field and a more silent shutter instead.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 11, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > is it really that hard to push the zoom out button on the right corner and turn the thumbwheel?
> ...








Same idea as the reprogrammed movie button.

they need to fix the lighting up in firmware.  that's silly.


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jan 11, 2016)

Video time limits are for sensor health. Stops heat damage. Remember heat is #1 enemy of electronics.


----------



## Dave442 (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't shoot video now, but I recall that most shots were less than a couple minutes and edited together later. So a 30 minute recording time is there, but it's like having 12 fps; if its not your style you'll never use it. 

For recording events where the camera is on for a long time I would go with a couple of dedicated video cameras and a video mixer.


----------



## hamlet (Jan 11, 2016)

Why doesn't nikon just come out with a fully dedicated f-mount video camera? People here have spent tens of bucks on expensive lenses.


----------



## beachrat (Jan 11, 2016)

I gotta agree with gsgary on this one.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 11, 2016)

Solarflare said:
			
		

> Actually, for a parody, this is especially clumsy.



Are you a Canadian? Did you think my post had anything to do with you? lol You must've missed the connection between my post and recent TPF forum activity surrounding criticism Nikon has received from a certain member, which is totally understandable, I mean given your earnestness about the D750's successor...and the way you went point by point by point through my post, addressing _imagined references to you_...


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 12, 2016)

I simply pointed out that your posting was very generic. You could have posted that in any other camera wishlist thread as well.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 12, 2016)

Solarflare said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > is it really that hard to push the zoom out button on the right corner and turn the thumbwheel?
> ...


I want it to have the battery life of the A7


----------

